
Motorcycle Gang Busted for Hacking and Stealing Over 150 Jeep Wranglers - daviddumenil
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/motorcycle-gang-busted-for-hacking-and-stealing-over-150-jeep-wranglers/
======
themark
Is having your VIN displayed a security risk now? These thefts could have been
prevented if the VIN wasn't visible; not saying it wouldn't have been possible
just a bit more difficult.

~~~
campuscodi
Actually the VIN isn't the problem. The problem is either a malicious dealer
with access to the Jeep replacement keys database in Mexico, or Jeep running
an insecure database (which I doubt) that allowed the gang to connect and
search the data they wanted.

~~~
themark
they would still need the vin to get the correct key, right?

